
Twitter Launches Twitter Places and API - jolie
http://blog.twitter.com/2010/06/twitter-places-more-context-for-your.html
======
tobiassteele
I'd love to check it out. Sadly, Twitter seems to be "overcapacity" at the
moment. #failwhale

~~~
frederickcook
Related? Haven't seen it this bad in a while.

~~~
zasz
It's the World Cup.

------
bradgessler
This enhancement brought down Twitter
[http://status.twitter.com/post/699623494/site-
availability-i...](http://status.twitter.com/post/699623494/site-availability-
issues-due-to-failed-enhancement-of)

------
chris24
There's also some more information about this on Twitter's developer mailing
list: [http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-
talk/brow...](http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-
talk/browse_thread/thread/59a5ca0f00f19067)

~~~
jolie
imho, the API info should have been released to developers before Twitter
launched the feature. Isn't that kinda what the company promised to do at
Chirp?

~~~
bruceboughton
TweetDeck has been showing geolocation information for a while so perhaps it
was already released? Not sure...

~~~
chris24
The general geolocation feature has been out for a while, but it's been
limited to neighbourhoods like "SoMA, San Francisco", rather than a specific
place, like "Twitter HQ, San Francisco."

------
ABrandt
Seems like this could be a huge leap towards the unified locations database
many have called for. Sure it'd be nice if it was an open sourced database,
but just like with Facebook and identity, corporate control is currently far
more practical.

------
JacobAldridge
No mention of the ad platform they're rolling out, a key component of which
will be more detailed geo-locating ability to target users, but I would
imagine the two are related.

